# Steel City 6" Riser for bandsaw



## Dominic

Your presentation make's it look easy. Thanks for taking the time to show how its done.


----------



## JohnGray

*GREAT* post. You've got me thinking about a riser for my bandsaw.


----------



## MsDebbieP

well that looked simple!!


----------



## TomFran

Yep, I need to get that 6" riser for my bandsaw. I new I should have got it when I ordered my new saw. Thanks for the post, Garyl


----------



## GaryK

Tom - Don't forget longer blades.


----------



## Greg3G

Sweet!...Now you have added this to my tool wish list. How do you like the finish on the granite table? It looks solid enough to take the normal abuse from regular shop use. Looks like a great machine.


----------



## grovemadman

Wow, that looks really nice, what is the challenge and how do you get involved?


----------



## CutNRun

Gary, I enjoyed your review and the details provided so far. I look forward to your assessment of the operation as well.

I have a couple of questions for you: 
1. Do you see any real advantage with the granite table? 
2. How much was the riser kit? The Steel City web site doesn't list a price.


----------



## GaryK

CutNRun - First of all I got the Riser from ToolKing an advertiser on Lumberjocks for $69. Which is a lot better than the $95 price I have seen other places.

Real advantages of the granite top. It won't rust. It won't warp. The bottom surface is flat allowing you to 
use any type of clamps. Try putting a clamp on a cast iron top with all the webs and ribs under it and you will know what I mean. You can also use it for anything that requires a dead flat surface. That's all that I can think of for now.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

wow that is good. it looks easy. thanks for showing us how to do it. very detailed too.


----------



## CutNRun

Thanks for the feedback. I expected the comments about not rusting and dead flat, but hadn't thought about the bottom surface. I absolutely know what you mean, having "been there and done that" before with other equipment.


----------



## croessler

Thanks Gary!


----------



## woodup

Great Details! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tenontim

Gary, what is the HP rating of the Steel City saw. I have a Jet with a 3/4 HP motor and have heard that it can bog down when resawing at max capacity. Have you had any power problems with your saw after installing this riser?


----------



## Grumpy

Gary, I have had a similar riser kit on my bandsaw for a couple of years. I works fine, the only thing I found was you need good quality low TPI blades to cut the thicker pieces. I notice you have your on/off switches nice & high, thats a problem I had to overcome by modifying my bandsaw.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Again, thanks for the extra effort making these great reviews.


----------



## cajunpen

Thanks Gary, I've been thinking about adding the riser block to my Grizzly - but have been apprehensive about it - you just make it sound so easy, think I'll go for it.


----------



## Karson

Great addition Gary. Looks great.


----------



## motthunter

looks great.. kind of strange that you have to drill.

I worry about the t track int he granite. I would think that with wear it will deform a bit and you wont have a straight or even track. They should have included a metal insert in the groove so that the track will never wear.

Granite can change over time with abrasive friction like sanding, polishing, etc. I am sure it is a great surface. Just keep an eye on it so that it doesn't wear funny over time.

This does look like a great saw. I hope that you get many years of great projects on it.


----------



## Skizee

Hey guys I just baught a used steel city 14" band saw for $300 but it did not come with a riser. Anyone know where I can get one and what it should cost. Also once I put it on I'm going to have to get a new blade. I want something for resawing old barn beams that I picked up. Some are as thick as 18". I know I won't be able to do those but I have some that are about 12" that I need to join together for a table. So I guess I'm asking for the best blade for this application. Just need some guidance. I'm new to this site as well but I been reading posts for a while. It's a pleasure to be part of this forum.


----------

